# Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt



## Pokerclock (23. Juni 2012)

*Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Anfang April startete eine Widerruf-Aktion gegen die kostenlose Verteilung der BILD-Zeitung zum 60. Geburtstag. Wer fristgerecht einen Widerruf auf Alle-gegen-bild.de formulierte, bekam heute anstatt einer Ausgabe des Revolverblattes ein Bestätigungsschreiben (mit überdurchschnittlich hochwertigem Papier) des ordentlichen Widerrufs in einem knallroten Umschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Eigene

Die an den Axel Springer Verlag übermittelten personenbezogenen Daten werden nach Abschluss der Aktion vollständig gelöscht. Offensichtlich gab es auch zahlreiche unzutreffende Absenderangaben, so dass es passieren kann, dass manche Haushalte trotz nicht abgegebenen Widerrufs keine Ausgabe der BILD-Zeitung erhielten. Wer dennoch eine Ausgabe haben will, soll sich beim Axel Springer Vertriebsservice melden.


----------



## McClaine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Warum kann man da net mit reinschreiben worum da es im Vorfeld ging, stand gerade total am Schlauch  (Vielleicht eben weil mir Bild am Ar°*° vorbei geht ^^)

Hier für die Interessierten: 


> Unter dem Motto „BILD für alle“ plant  der Springer-Konzern am 23. Juni 2012,  anlässlich des 60-jährigen  Bestehens der BILD-“Zeitung“, allen 41 Millionen deutschen Haushalten  eine Gratis-Ausgabe zu liefern. Doch wir wollen dieses Blatt nicht  einmal geschenkt haben, deshalb wehren wir uns.
> Nur mit einem Schreiben an den Springer-Verlag kann man einer  Zustellung der Zeitung rechtswirksam widersprechen. Das Ziel unserer  Initiative ist es, dass dies massenhaft geschieht, um den logistischen  Aufwand dieser Propagandaaktion zu erhöhen und darüber hinaus die  Auflage der BILD-“Zeitung“ und damit ihre Einnahmen durch Werbeanzeigen  zu drücken.
> 
> Doch das ist nicht alles: Wir wollen wieder eine öffentliche  Diskussion über die Machenschaften der BILD und des Springer-Verlages  anstoßen. Es darf nicht dabei bleiben, nur der Zustellung zu  widersprechen. Es gilt mit kreativen Aktionen und inhaltlicher  Konfrontation der BILD, ihrer Methode und Weltanschauung entgegen zu  treten.


Quelle: Wer austeilen will, muss auch einstecken können! | Alle gegen BILD


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Igitt, muss ich jetzt Angst haben eine Bildzeitung in meinem Briefkasten zu finden?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Igitt, muss ich jetzt Angst haben eine Bildzeitung in meinem Briefkasten zu finden?


 
Musst du!
Obwohl ich das gar nicht mal so schlimm finde...
Ich hätte mir keine gekauft und so konnte ich wenigstens mal schauen, ob die ganzen Vorurteile stimmen. Naja, sie ist letztenendes im hohen Bogen (und einem guten Gefühl) ins Altpaptier geflogen.
Mal sehen, ob die 2022 sich gebessert haben wird!


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Musst du!
> Obwohl ich das gar nicht mal so schlimm finde...
> Ich hätte mir keine gekauft und so konnte ich wenigstens mal schauen, ob die ganzen Vorurteile stimmen. Naja, sie ist letztenendes im hohen Bogen (und einem guten Gefühl) ins Altpaptier geflogen.
> Mal sehen, ob die 2022 sich gebessert haben wird!


 
Bah, da bestell ich mir eher den Kammerjäger damit er das Teil im Briefkasten ausräuchert und ihn hinterher desinfiziert


----------



## Gast1663794603 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

ehrlich gesagt wäre mir der widerruf zu viel Aufwand gewesen. So hab ich sie vorhin aus dem Zeitungsrohr, 2 Min angeschaut, dann in die Ecke geworfen. Was interessiert es mich ob da jetzt ne kostenlose Bild im Briefkasten ist oder nicht. Die Zeitung von heute (bei mir BNN) hab ich eh schon gelesen gehabt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Bei mir war keine im Kasten. Hatte die Mausefalle, Wassergraben mit Krokos und die 2 ausgehungerten Pumas ja doch geholfen


----------



## Andrej (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich habe grade eine bekommen.


----------



## Ryle (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Manche Leute haben echt einen an der Klatsche. Es landet ständig irgendwelche Werbung in deutschen Briefkästen und wenn nun die Bild (nach 60 Jahren) eine Ausgabe für lau reinsteckt drehen alle durch ? Wer sie nicht will machts wie bei jeder anderen Werbung auch und wirft sie in die Papiertonne - Problem gelöst.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Juni 2012)

Bekommt jetzt jeder Bürger eine Bild oder was ?


----------



## Mystik (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

noch schnell an den briefkasten kleben 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.290780444416.142730.289955244416&type=1


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bekommt jetzt jeder Bürger eine Bild oder was ?


 
Japp, damit die Allgemeinbildung steigt!



Mystik schrieb:


> noch schnell an den briefkasten kleben
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.290780444416.142730.289955244416&type=1


Ouh, Bild mit Facebook kontern ist auch nicht gerade ....


----------



## Mystik (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ouh, Bild mit Facebook kontern ist auch nicht gerade ....


 
ich hab kein facebook (siehe sig ), hatte das bild nur nirgendwo anders gefunden..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben echt einen an der Klatsche. Es landet ständig irgendwelche Werbung in deutschen Briefkästen und wenn nun die Bild (nach 60 Jahren) eine Ausgabe für lau reinsteckt drehen alle durch ? Wer sie nicht will machts wie bei jeder anderen Werbung auch und wirft sie in die Papiertonne - Problem gelöst.



Ist zwar richtig, nur müßten weniger Bäume geschossen werden und man würde Material und Ressorcen sparen.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bekommt jetzt jeder Bürger eine Bild oder was ?



Jeder der einen Briefkasten sein Eigen nennt.

Lustiges Bild.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich finde es toll , das so viele Leute (über 260.000) einen Widerspruch eingelegt haben..Ich gehöre ebenfalls dazu.

Es geht übrigens denen sicher nicht darum, "einfach eine Werbung mehr" im Briefkasten zu haben...wen die Hintergründe der Widerrufsaktion interessieren vermag, kann sich hier über die Kampagnenmotivation schlau machen.

Wer sich diese Frage selbst nicht stellt...bzw. dem die Motivation egal ist, kann sich ja über eine kostenlose Ausgabe freuen


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Bitte nicht die Umweltkeule auspacken.
Da ist an vielen vielen anderen Stellen soviel mehr Einsparungspotential.
Aber der "Deutsche" mag sowas nicht.
Seit der elektronischen Datenverarbeitung ist der Papierverbrauch enorm gestiegen, anstatt gesunken.
Und ich rede von solchen Bereichen, wo man sich das Papier komplett sparen koennte.
Da werden mal eben 1000 Seitige Angebote mehrfach ausgedruckt, wos ein PDF auch tut.
Und das nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Und wenn der Springerverlag so eine Aktion zum Jubilaeum startet, sollen sie es, passiert wie oft?
Mich regen da viel mehr die Werbungsbroschueren auf, die als Zeitung getarnt sind und in meinen Briefkasten geworfen werden, obwohl ich da mehr als einen Aufkleber angebracht habe, mit der bitte keine Werbung zu hinterlassen.


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hab heut das erste mal von der Aktion gehört und das ist mir sowas von Bockwurst. Wie kann man sich denn drüber aufregen das heute mal ein Stückchen mehr Müll im Kasten liegt, als sonst. Statt da mehrere Minuten sinnlos mit nem Wiederruf zu verschwenden, nehm ich mir lieber 2 Sekunden Zeit und schubs das Ding vom Briefkasten in den darunter befindlichen Altpapierkarton.

Und der Aspekt Umwelt ist ja wohl auch nen Witz. Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Müll tagtäglich in den Briefkästen landet, da ist eine Bild in 60 Jahren wie 1 Auto unter 1 Million Autos, nämlich absolut vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Timblutaxt (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hatte gerade sowohl das Schreiben das ich keine Bild bekomme als auch eine Bild im Briefkasten!


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben echt einen an der Klatsche. Es landet ständig irgendwelche Werbung in deutschen Briefkästen und wenn nun die Bild (nach 60 Jahren) eine Ausgabe für lau reinsteckt drehen alle durch ? Wer sie nicht will machts wie bei jeder anderen Werbung auch und wirft sie in die Papiertonne - Problem gelöst.


 
es geht darum, dass man die bild boykottieren möchte und mit dieser aktion der verwaltungsaufwand enorm in die höhe geschnellt ist, da der postbote wissen muss, wo er denn jetzt die bild reinhauhen darf, und wo nicht.
und dann hatte man eben gehofft, dass der springer verlag die ganze aktion abblasen würde 

btw: hab mal im urlaub die bild aus reiner neugier gelesen, die ist ja noch 100x schlimmer als unsere krone


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Die Frage ist: Was ist mit denjenigen, die auch gegen den rotfarbigen Umschlag Einspruch eingelegt haben?


----------



## Ryle (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Die Umweltkeule ist bei der Aktion wohl wirklich etwas fehl am Platz. Und anstatt die Bild zu boykottieren hätte man Zeit, Geld und Aufwand doch eher dazu verwenden können ein paar Menschen oder Tieren in Not zu helfen. Manche Leute haben einfach die falschen Prioritäten.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> es geht darum, dass man die bild boykottieren möchte und mit dieser aktion der verwaltungsaufwand enorm in die höhe geschnellt ist, da der postbote wissen muss, wo er denn jetzt die bild reinhauhen darf, und wo nicht.
> und dann hatte man eben gehofft, dass der springer verlag die ganze aktion abblasen würde
> 
> btw: hab mal im urlaub die bild aus reiner neugier gelesen, die ist ja noch 100x schlimmer als unsere krone


 
Also hat jeder eigentlich die Postboten gegaengelt, bei dem Versuch die Bild zu boykotieren?!

Sag nix gegen die Krone, zumindest ham die bessere Verkaeufer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich habe leider keine Bildzeitung erhalten


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

ich hab ebenfalls an der Aktion gegen Bild mit gemacht da ich diese Zeitu.... ähhh das Drecksblatt auch nicht mag ich hoffe die hatten verdammt viel zusätzliche kosten dank der Widersprüche für die Aktion aus geben müssen ^^

Edit: meide Freundin hat leider nicht widersprochen und hatte sie im Briefkasten hab da mal reingeschaut Wow so viel Inhalt auf einen schlag hätte ich nicht erwartet  entweder lobeshymnen über die Bild  oder Werbung ich glaub das müssen so ca. 50% der ganzen Zeitu.. äh Drecksblatt mit Werbung sein


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hab mich über die Bild-'Zeitung' gefreut.

Endlich mal wieder vernünftiges Papier, zum Feuer im Holzofen anmachen! Hat wunderprächtig funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Hm, da muss ich mich glatt beschweren das ich keine Sonderausgabe erhalten habe. Das wäre dann doch ein blauer Brief, oder?


----------



## Xtreme RS (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Naja ich hab mich heute Morgen mal über den zusätzlichen Lesestoff hergemacht.
Da Stand ja verglichen mit Bildniveau bessonders wenig drin, meistens Werbung für sie selbst.

Mir entzieht sich der Sinn dieser Gegenaktion gänzlich. Wenn ich das Ding nicht lesen will, les ichs halt nicht.
Und dann noch dagegen Einspruch einzulegen ist für mich persönlich unnötiger Zeitaufwand.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Also hat jeder eigentlich die Postboten gegaengelt, bei dem Versuch die Bild zu boykotieren?!
> 
> Sag nix gegen die Krone, zumindest ham die bessere Verkaeufer



das witzige an der krone ist, dass es die meistverkaufste zeitung weltweit ist, gemessen an der bevölkerungszahl, das hat die bild zum glück noch nicht geschafft ^^


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Die Krone hat halt das handlichere Format und ist nicht ganz so bunt. Ist aber etwas laenger her, das ich das Blatt in der Hand hatte. Hat sich doch nichts geaendert, oder?


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

wenn du meinst, dass es noch immer aufhetzung, ausländerfeindlichkeit, manipulation, zugegeben einen guten sportteil und aktfotos enthalten sind, ja, es hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## SirGonzo (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

_Ich hab auch eine bekommen.

Bevor dieses Drecksblatt irgendein ein Kind in die Hände bekommt und fürs Leben gezeichnet ist hab ich Sie sofort im Sondermüll Container entsorgt.  _


----------



## Eckism (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hab ne Kostenlose Bildzeitung im Briefkasten? Da war ich heut noch net, gleich mal gucken und mich auf'n Thron hocken...


Was soll der Scheiß? Ich hab keine bekommen, kann ich die Deppen nun verklagen?


----------



## BikeRider (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



McClaine schrieb:


> Warum kann man da net mit reinschreiben worum da es im Vorfeld ging, stand gerade total am Schlauch  (Vielleicht eben weil mir Bild am Ar°*° vorbei geht ^^)
> 
> Hier für die Interessierten:
> Quelle: Wer austeilen will, muss auch einstecken können! | Alle gegen BILD


 Danke für die Info.
Habe davon bis heute nichts von gehört.
Wir haben die Bild auch im Briefkasten gehabt.
Da ich eh keine Bild lese, ist diese Sonderausgabe auch gleich ins Altpapier gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Heute kam die Gratis Bild. Ich hab sie gleich in den Mülleimer geworfen weil sowieso nichts gescheites drin stand.
Das Widerrufsschreiben hätte ich auch in den Müll geworfen. Ist also egal was kommt.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute kam die Gratis Bild. Ich hab sie gleich in den Mülleimer geworfen weil sowieso nichts gescheites drin stand.
> Das Widerrufsschreiben hätte ich auch in den Müll geworfen. Ist also egal was kommt.


 
Bei mir kam heute Beides.


----------



## Mystik (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



BuGz4eVeR schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute Beides.


 
sofort anzeige erstatten!!!!!


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

omg, manche haben echt auch keine anderen Probleme.


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hatte gleich 3, unserer Zeitungsverteiler scheint keine Lust zu haben.

Ist bei dem Käseblatt aber auch nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## The_GTS (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



			
				christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> btw: hab mal im urlaub die bild aus reiner neugier gelesen, die ist ja noch 100x schlimmer als unsere _*krone*_


Hey, nichts gegen mein Nachnamen. ^^ 



Aber ist schön lächerlich was hier einige schreiben. Wer dagegen Boykottiert hat ist gut, ansonsten gab es nur 3 Schritte die Richtig waren: Blaue Tonne auf, Bild Zeitung rein, Blaue Tonne Zu!


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Das Argument mit Umwelt und so ist mal so was von bescheuert.
Durch den Widerspruch ging intern und drumherum bestimmt so viel Papier hin und her, das man da auch hätte die entsprechenden Zeitungen drucken können.


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Habs verpennt die Petition zu unterschreiben und hatte den Mist heute im Briefkasten.
Kommt später mit in die Heizung, ungelesen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Hab mich heute morgen schon gewundert, wieso Ich ne Bildzeitung vor der Tür hatte^^ Mein erster Gedanke: Was für eine unsägliche Papierverschwendung!


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das Argument mit Umwelt und so ist mal so was von bescheuert.
> Durch den Widerspruch ging intern und drumherum bestimmt so viel Papier hin und her, das man da auch hätte die entsprechenden Zeitungen drucken können.


 
Dein Comment ist bescheuert du glaubst doch nicht mehr wirklich das heute eine größere Firma mit Papier kommuniziert? email ist einfacher und billiger!


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Das coole an der Bildzeitung ist ja, dass keiner sie gelesen haben will, sie aber in Auflagen von Millionenhöhe produziert und verkauft wird.


----------



## Benie (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

@ PCGH

Wann bringt ihr denn eure erste Gratis-Printausgabe unters Volk. Wäre ja mal cool so zum 30. Geburtstag oder nicht 
Da würden sich sicher etliche Nerds freuen hier in der Republik und mich eingeschlossen. Aber der finanzielle und logistische Aufwand für >40 Mio Ausgaben Frei Haus würde
sicher euer Budget sprengen


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Dein Comment ist bescheuert du glaubst doch nicht mehr wirklich das heute eine größere Firma mit Papier kommuniziert? email ist einfacher und billiger!


 
Es wird dennoch DEUTLICH mehr Papier verbraucht als es nötig wäre. Das wusste schon der ehemalige Siemens Chef Heinrich von Pierer: "Bevor es das papierlose Büro gibt, wird das papierlose Klo erfunden."
Man mag von dem Mann halten was man will, aber damit hat er recht.


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Klar wird noch viel Papier benutzt aber das ist Firmen intern immer seltener es sei denn es sind irgend welche besonders wichtigen unterlagen!


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2012)

Es ist nicht die normale Bild.

Und alle die sehen will was Robben später nicht trifft muss mal die letzte Seite aufschlagen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hab mal in die Bild reingeschaut. Das interessanteste an der Bild war die Werbung mit den Rabatt und Gutscheinaktionen (z.B. Media Markt: 50€ für ein 60€ Gutschein). Der Rest war nur der übliche Müll und landet im Altpapier.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Wozu der Aufstand? Klopapier für umsonst.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Laut BILD haben nur 0,6 % der Deutschen die Möglichkeit in Anspruch genommen, keine Geburtstags-BILD zu bekommen. Wie ich heute auf Aktuelle Nachrichten - Bild.de lesen durfte, wird dies von den Machern der Zeitung als sehr großer Erfolg angesehen. Sehr breite Zustimmung im Volke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Hm, meine Abwehrmaßnahmen hatten doch nicht gegriffen. Das Werbeblatt hatte am Nachmittag doch den Weg gefunden. So habe ich Polstermaterial gespart für die nächste Warensendung

Ob das jetzt wirklich eine Zustimmung war? Ich tippe da eher auf Gleichgültigkeit weil nicht jeder die Lust dazu hatte sich aus der Liste streichen zu lassen und seine verhökerten Daten beim Adressen Dealer wieder finden zu können. Ich weiß das es nicht passieren sollte, aber Trau schau wem


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Bei uns ist heute auch eine gekommen.. wird später zeremoniell verbrannt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Bildzeitung erhalten


 Wir irgendwie schon ... wurde aber direkt pflichtschuldig ungelesen in der Papiertonne entsorgt.


----------



## Kabelgott (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hab leider keine bekommen 

Was standt denn überhaupt drin?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Kabelgott schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine bekommen
> 
> Was standt denn überhaupt drin?



Für einen Taler verrate ich es dir, der Erlös geht direkt in ein Bier um den Kopf zu desinfizieren. Du könntest ja auch in der Nachschaft eine Shopping Tour durch die blauen Tonnen machen


----------



## Sight (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben echt einen an der Klatsche. Es landet ständig irgendwelche Werbung in deutschen Briefkästen und wenn nun die Bild (nach 60 Jahren) eine Ausgabe für lau reinsteckt drehen alle durch ? Wer sie nicht will machts wie bei jeder anderen Werbung auch und wirft sie in die Papiertonne - Problem gelöst.


 
Was für wahre Worte, ganz ehrlich, stellt euch nicht so an. 
Mir wäre es viel zu viel Aufwand dennen noch zu schreiben, dass ich die Zeitung nicht haben will.
Dumm ist eher der der sich keine eigene Meinung bilden kann!


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Sight schrieb:


> Dumm ist eher der der sich keine eigene Meinung bilden kann!


 
Und das trifft nunmal auf 99,99% der Bild Leser zu


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Kabelgott schrieb:


> Was standt denn überhaupt drin?


 
Rechtschreib-Tipps.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Sight schrieb:


> Was für wahre Worte, ganz ehrlich, stellt euch nicht so an.
> Mir wäre es viel zu viel Aufwand dennen noch zu schreiben, dass ich die Zeitung nicht haben will.
> Dumm ist eher der der sich keine eigene Meinung bilden kann!



Mitunter ist Gratis halt umsonst


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Laut BILD haben nur 0,6 % der Deutschen die Möglichkeit in Anspruch genommen, keine Geburtstags-BILD zu bekommen. Wie ich heute auf Aktuelle Nachrichten - Bild.de lesen durfte, wird dies von den Machern der Zeitung als sehr großer Erfolg angesehen. Sehr breite Zustimmung im Volke.


 
Ich denke eher die meisten hatten einfach keine Lust Widerspruch einzulegen denn sowas ist immer Zeitaufwändig. Die Zeitung einfach wegwerfen geht schneller.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke eher die meisten hatten einfach keine Lust Widerspruch einzulegen denn sowas ist immer Zeitaufwändig. Die Zeitung einfach wegwerfen geht schneller.


 
Blitzmerker. Bei Bild.. ich will gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich kann euch allen nur empfehlen, BILDblog | Ein Watchblog für deutsche Medien täglich oder zumindest wöchentlich zu verfolgen. Mehr gibt's wirklich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Tywele (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und wenn der Springerverlag so eine Aktion zum Jubilaeum startet, sollen sie es, passiert wie oft?
> Mich regen da viel mehr die Werbungsbroschueren auf, die als Zeitung getarnt sind und in meinen Briefkasten geworfen werden, obwohl ich da mehr als einen Aufkleber angebracht habe, mit der bitte keine Werbung zu hinterlassen.



Versuch's mal mit einem Aufkleber "Keine kostenlosen Zeitungen" das sollte helfen. 
Denn diese Zeitungen zählen nicht als Werbung.

Also mir ist das ganze auch relativ egal und verstehe auch nicht wirklich warum darum ein so großes Trara drum gemacht wird.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Was ist mit denjenigen, die auch gegen den rotfarbigen Umschlag Einspruch eingelegt haben?



Die können 100€ bar auf die Kralle haben, oder den Zonk in Tor 3.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Tywele schrieb:


> Versuch's mal mit einem Aufkleber "Keine kostenlosen Zeitungen" das sollte helfen.
> Denn diese Zeitungen zählen nicht als Werbung.
> 
> Also mir ist das ganze auch relativ egal und verstehe auch nicht wirklich warum darum ein so großes Trara drum gemacht wird.



Auf unser regionales Sonntagsblatt will ich ja nicht verzichten.

Was das Trara angeht:
Weil es das Revolverblatt No.1 ist und das ganze Volk damit zwangsbegückt werden sollte?


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Gibt keine anderen Schundblaetter?
Bild ist nun mal das Groesste.
Hat unheimliche Auflagezahlen, aber ueberall wo man hinhoert wird ueber die Bild geschimpft.
Gefuehlt sind das so 95% in meinem Umfeld und in den Gefilden wo ich mich bewege.
Nur wer kauft sich die Bild dann regelmaessig?
Ich find das Gratisverteilen genauso schlimm wie die unerwuenschte Werbung die man staendig bekommt, oder man hat Glueck, und der Verteiler kann und will die Schilder am Briefkasten lesen, und man bekommt nix.
Aber da drueber regt sich keiner auf. Ist ja kein Schund, ist nur ungewollter Spam.
Ausserdem ist es ja In gegen die Bild und den Springerverlag zu sein, weil man ist ja eben gebildeter, als der "Bildleser".
Die Machenschaften vom Springerverlag und dessen Macht muss imho eingedaemmt werden, aber dazu gehoert mehr, als nur ein Jubilaeumsexemplar zu boykottieren.

Wieso bringen diese Leute nicht die Energie auf, Petitionen Bundesweit zu starten, wo man vielleicht auch mal einen Erfolg verbuchen kann.
Stattdessen wird lieber in einem relativ unbedeutenden Forum, welches eigentlich so gar nichts mit dieser Thematik zu tun hat, geprahlt das man ja gegen dieses Schundblatt ist und es, wenn man es denn bekommen hat, moeglichst einfallsreich entsorgt.

Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was mit dem User hier passieren wuerde, der offen zugeben wuerde das er/sie oefters oder regelmaessig die Bild schon konsumiert (hat).
Wird wahrscheinlich schlimmer in der Luft zerrissen als der Bulldozer oder Fermi.

Was mich auch noch wundert, ist das hier kein Einziger bisher, gemeckert hat, das das eigentlich nichts mit einem PCGames Forum zu tun hat. Liegt es daran das ein Mod die News verfasst hat, oder das es um die Bild geht und man bashen kann?

News wurden schon oefters und eher hinterfragt, obwohl die sehr sehr viel naeher an der Computermaterie waren, als dieses Thema.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Man könnte noch fragen: Wer macht in regelmäßigen Abständen eine "Qualitätskontrolle", ob das Blatt wirklich so schlecht ist?
Viele schimpfen, aber wer hat sich mal eine Meinung davon gebildet? Heute war die große Chance dazu, die Qualität der Bild mal zu analysieren (Was auch einige gemacht haben).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



> Was mich auch noch wundert, ist das hier kein Einziger bisher, gemeckert hat, das das eigentlich nichts mit einem PCGames Forum zu tun hat. Liegt es daran das ein Mod die News verfasst hat, oder das es um die Bild geht und man bashen kann?


Mal ehrlich gesagt warum auch? was ist schlimm an den Blick über den Tellerrand. Das Faltblatt heute war ja eher mehr Bildwerbung wie Zeitung. Ich hatte öfters mal die Gelegenheit darin zu blättern. Für mich ist die höchstens die Tagesschau in gedruckter Form.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich gesagt warum auch? was ist schlimm an den Blick über den Tellerrand.


 
Ich persoenlich habe nichts dagegen. Eher im Gegenteil.
Aber es wurde sich in der Vergangenheit schon ueber ganz andere News beschwert, das sie komplett Forenthemenfremd sein, obwohl meiner Erinnerung nach, die meisten Themen davon von irgendeinem Elektronik/Softwarezeugs gehandelt hatten.

Hier wird nur ueber die Bild gelaestert, aber mehr nicht.
Die News an sich gar nicht kritisiert, was, wenn man vergangene Handlungsweise als Maßstab nimmt, doch sehr verwunderlich ist.

*Hansvonwurst* schoen geschrieben. Wie kann man ueber etwas urteilen, was man nicht kennt?
Das offensichtlichste Argument findet oft den Weg zu den Fingern nicht xD


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Wenn man sich so eine Bild man ansieht fällt eigentlich folgendes ab:
Kurze News, knappe Artikel. Themen werden ausgeschlachtet und mit teils unmöglichen Überschriften versehen. Hinzu kommt der belanglose Sport- und Promikram der gefühlt 80% der Zeitung ausmacht. Das ist an sich nicht viel da, das Blatt quasi eh in 2 Minuten zu überfliegen ist. Liest man dann mal genauer weiß man hinterher kaum mehr als vorher, hat aber Zeit verschwendet.

Ingesamt finde ich das Blatt seit Jahren schon sehr schwach, jede Tageszeitung hat das wesentlich mehr zu bieten und erscheint eben auch täglich.
MMn ein absolut unnötig Blatt. Die Website ist btw nicht besser, genauso wie Leute, welche die Seite als Quelle verwenden.


----------



## Septimus (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wozu der Aufstand? Klopapier für umsonst.


 

Da kannste besser 100er Schmirgelpapier nehmen, das ist Sitzflächenfreundlicher als das Papier von der BILD

Ich lese die jeden Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit im Zug, das brauche ich halt um über den Tag zu kommen. Wenn mal wieder nen Kunde vorm Tresen steht der nicht Weiß was er möchte/sich verlaufen hat dann kann ich kurz die Augen schliessen und mich an die jeweilige Schlagzeile vom Tag halten...


----------



## devon (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich hätte ja gern eine gehabt aber kam keine...


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



devon schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gern eine gehabt aber kam keine...


 
Wenn du die Verandkosten übernimmst send ich dir unsere zu


----------



## Amigo (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Drecksbild...


----------



## butter_milch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Hatte sie auch im Briefkasten und habe sie gleich zum Müll getragen. Da lagen schon einige drin ^^

Ich finde die BILD kann ihren Mist verschenken an wen sie will, allerdings finde ich es eine Frechheit wenn mein "Keine kostenlosen Zeitungen"-Schild missachtet wird, kann man sich deswegen irgendwo beschweren?


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ihr habt soeben das Leben vieler Menschen geändert!
Mal im ernst jeder weis das die Bild und RTL... quasi das ganze Mediensystem zur Volksverdummung beiträgt.

Am besten schafft ihr euren Fernsehr auch noch ab, dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Juni 2012)

omega&#153; schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten schafft ihr euren Fernsehr auch noch ab, dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite.



Ich habe keinen Fernseher.


----------



## G5. (24. Juni 2012)

Naja, mich hat die Zeitung jetzt nicht gestört


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



			
				omega™;4332595 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten schafft ihr euren Fernsehr auch noch ab, dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite.



Warum sollte ich? Es gibt genug andere Sender und außerdem womit schaut man sich DVDs und B_Rs an? Nur wegen der Bildzeitung höre ich ja auch nicht auf zu lesen


----------



## Verminaard (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Bildzeitung höre ich ja auch nicht auf zu lesen


 
Aber viele hoeren auf zu denken xD


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

und das ist traurig


----------



## Rizoma (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich frage mich warum sich so viele Leute hier aufregen das der Widerspruch zu viel Arbeit gemacht hätte der hat ganze 30 sec. gedauert da die Website die damals gelinkt wurde den Rest gemacht hat. Also ich benötige wesendlich länger als 30 sec um zu meiner Blauen Tonne zu kommen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Sorry aber eine Bildzeitung ist immerhin noch informativer als diese total schlecht geschriebene News die nicht mal die Regeln des Forums einhält wie man eine News verfässt.

Was ist daran so schlimm? Hier in der Schweiz gibts jeden Tag gratis-zeitungen mit Werbung drin (20Minuten, Blick am Abend).. 

Meine Güte, haben manche Leute echt keine anderen Probleme?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, haben manche Leute echt keine anderen Probleme?


 
Es geht um die Bild!
BASHEN!


Anscheined nicht, ich finds mittlerweilen amuesant


----------



## Eiche (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Anfang April startete eine Widerruf-Aktion gegen die kostenlose Verteilung der BILD-Zeitung zum 60. Geburtstag. Wer fristgerecht einen Widerruf auf Alle-gegen-bild.de formulierte, bekam heute anstatt einer Ausgabe des Revolverblattes ein Bestätigungsschreiben (mit überdurchschnittlich hochwertigem Papier) des ordentlichen Widerrufs in einem knallroten Umschlag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
völliger blodsinn ich habe keine bekommen auch ohne wiederspruch


----------



## Rizoma (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



zeffer schrieb:


> völliger blodsinn ich habe keine bekommen auch ohne wiederspruch



die hat dir warscheinlich jemand aus dem Briefkasten gemopst oder dein Zeitungsbote hatte kein bock


----------



## Steff456 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Also ich habe keine bekommen.. aber gut, habe ich Zeit und Arbeit gespart das Teil in die Mülltonne zu werfen.


----------



## McClaine (24. Juni 2012)

ich finde es auch lustig hier. 90% bashen hier rum wobei bestimmt 50% davon die Bild regelmäßig ansehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Jetzt hatte ich das Schundblatt heute doch im Briefkasten. Zum Glück steht im Hausflur direkt gegenüber von den Briefkästen eine Abfalltonne für Werbung und sonstigen Müll.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Kennt ihr das schon? 
Eine angemessene Reaktion 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfowb-Q9jGQ
EISKALTE KILLERMÄUSE ZERFETZEN 60-JÄHRIGE - YouTube


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon?
> Eine angemessene Reaktion
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfowb-Q9jGQ
> EISKALTE KILLERMÄUSE ZERFETZEN 60-JÄHRIGE - YouTube


 
Nagt! Nagt! Nagt!


----------



## xdevilx (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

zu den meisten leuten hier fällt mir nur eins ein 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HomieStylez (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Für Unwissende: Was soll an der Bild so schlimm sein?


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



HomieStylez schrieb:


> Für Unwissende: Was soll an der Bild so schlimm sein?


 
Die Bildzeitung ist ein Revolverblatt der übelsten Sorte und ein Instrument der Volksverblödung und konservativer Meinungsmache. Inhalt der Bild laut Zitat von den Ärzten: "Angst, Hass, Titten und der Wetterbericht"


----------



## Verminaard (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Die Bild ist der Teufel!

Und jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch wuerde nie zur Bild greifen.
Soweit die landlaeufige Meinung.


Moah, rennen viele dumme Menschen in Deutschland rum, bei den Verkaufszahlen....


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Timblutaxt schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade sowohl das Schreiben das ich keine Bild bekomme als auch eine Bild im Briefkasten!


 
Umweltverschmutzer 

Schön wenn man für solchen Mist Zeit hat


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Bild ist der Teufel!
> 
> Und jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch wuerde nie zur Bild greifen.
> Soweit die landlaeufige Meinung.
> ...


 
Nur die Bild, was ist mit RTL bzw. den restlichen Medien?
Kurz gesagt trägt das ganze Mediensystem zur Volksverdummung bei.

Aber Hauptsache die meisten reiten hier auf der Bildzeitung rum und schauen hinterher RTL


----------



## Sepulzera (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

Ich schaue weder RTL (noch fern) noch lese ich die Bild.
Und ich finde solch Aktionen absolut ekelhaft. Holzen 5 Trillionen Bäume um, damit sie jedem Penner eine Bild zuliefern können, die in 99.917% der Fälle eh in die Tonne fliegt..


----------



## ImNEW (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*

100.000€ für 10 Minuten mit einem Baseballschläger und den Bildredakteuren!


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Bild ist der Teufel!
> 
> Und jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch wuerde nie zur Bild greifen.
> Soweit die landlaeufige Meinung.
> ...


 
Sendungen wie DSDS und deren Einschaltquoten sind doch der Bewis das soviele in Dt rumlaufen...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sendungen wie DSDS und deren Einschaltquoten sind doch der Bewis das soviele in Dt rumlaufen...


 
Gar nicht mal die Einschaltquote sondern eher die Anzahl der Leute die da mitmachen beunruhigt mich.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal die Einschaltquote sondern eher die Anzahl der Leute die da mitmachen beunruhigt mich.


 
Ich finde beides sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich finde beides sehr bedenklich.


 
Noch schlimmer wenn man für diesen Mist noch bezahlen muss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sendungen wie DSDS und deren Einschaltquoten sind doch der Bewis das soviele in Dt rumlaufen...


 
Occh die Vorrunden sind ja mitunter amüsant, wenn jemand meint sich vor Millionen zum Vollhorst zu machen und Diddi die verbal in Grund und Boden haut. 
Bezahlen muss man für RTL und Co noch nicht , dafür haben die ja die Werbeschwemme


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Occh die Vorrunden sind ja mitunter *amüsant*, wenn jemand meint sich vor Millionen zum Vollhorst zu machen und Diddi die verbal in Grund und Boden haut.
> Bezahlen muss man für RTL und Co noch nicht , dafür haben die ja die Werbeschwemme


 
Na, ein Glück gibt es unterschiedlichen Humor. Ich finde so etwas nicht amüsant, sondern nur traurig.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktion gegen BILD-Zeitung erfolgreich - Widerspruch gegen Werbeaktion erfüllt*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ich schaue weder RTL (noch fern) noch lese ich die Bild.
> Und ich finde solch Aktionen absolut ekelhaft. Holzen 5 Trillionen Bäume um, damit sie jedem Penner eine Bild zuliefern können, die in 99.917% der Fälle eh in die Tonne fliegt..



Da gibt es wesentlich umweltschädlichere Produkte als die Bildzeitung. Rechne mal aus mit wie vielen Bäumen wir uns bisher den Arsch abgewischt haben  Wieviel Wasser wir beim spülen verschwendet haben - während andere jeden Tropfen aus einer Frucht raussaugen. Wie viele Bäume abgerodet wurden, damit wir eine Autobahn aus Beton raufpflatschen können. Da ist die Bildzeitung im Verhältnis dagegen ein Pixel auf der Grossleinwand

Noch viel schlimmer ist die Werbung die täglich in den Kasten schwemmt - nicht alle 10 oder 20 Jahre einmal, sondern täglich!


----------

